# Winterreifen-Pflicht



## shadow24 (30. November 2010)

also ab heute gilt deutschlandweit die Winterreifen-Pflicht...
finde ich eigentlich gar nich schlecht,wenn Schnee liegt,dass man dann auch mit Winterreifen ausgerüstet ist,aber wenn das im Dezember,wie schon so oft um die 10 Grad draussen sind und die Strassen trocken sind bräuchte ich eigentlich keine

frag mich ab welchem Zeitpunkt die das nächstes Jahr festlegen werden.dieses Jahr wurde es ja verabschiedet und von daher gilt es ab heute.und nächstes Jahr?ab Oktober?ab November?wenn der erste Schnee fällt?
es wird jetzt wahrtscheinlich eh einen ganz schönen run auf die Reifenwerkstätten geben,da zigtausende ihren gesetzlichen Verpflichtungen nachkommen werden.von daher bin ich froh, dass ich seit 14 tagen schon Winterreifen drauf habe...

wie denkt ihr über die ganze Geschichte?


----------



## Ennia (30. November 2010)

Ich kann nur von unserer Winterreifenpflicht hier in Tirol berichten. Ich finde es gut, dass es nun seit zwei Jahren ab dem 1. November eine Winterreifenpflicht bei uns gibt. Endlich keine Holländer oder Norddeutschen Autofahrer die mit ihren Sommerreifen in der Gegend rumrutschen. Wenn bei uns der Winter kommt, dann kommt er plötzlich und mit viel Schnee.

Ich finde dieses Gesetz eine gute Sache.


----------



## Lari (30. November 2010)

Winterreifen gerade bestellt 
Sofort lieferbar, also gegen Ende der Woche auf Winterreifen


----------



## Caps-lock (30. November 2010)

> Norddeutschen Autofahrer die mit ihren Sommerreifen in der Gegend rumrutschen


Na wie schön das Tiroler keine Vorurteile haben ^^.

Im Grunde find ich das als norddeutscher Autofahrer sehr gut, dass Winterreifen jetzt Pflicht werden .
Für mich ändert sich da nix, ich lass schon immer (seit dem ich ein Auto fahre) etwa mitte November meine Reifen umziehen.


----------



## hackle (30. November 2010)

<- auch Österreicher
hat schon seinen grund die Winterreifenpflicht. bei uns in Oberösterreich bricht jedesmal das chaos aus beim ersten schneefall..... war früher extrem schlimm und durch die winterreifenpflich isses nurmehr schlimm^^


----------



## Ennia (30. November 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Na wie schön das Tiroler keine Vorurteile haben ^^.
> 
> Im Grunde find ich das als norddeutscher Autofahrer sehr gut, dass Winterreifen jetzt Pflicht werden .
> Für mich ändert sich da nix, ich lass schon immer (seit dem ich ein Auto fahre) etwa mitte November meine Reifen umziehen.



Naja, es ist aber wirklich so: Wenn einer im Hang hängt, dann ist es meistens entweder einer mit ner gelben Nummerntafel oder eben eine Norddeutscher 

Nichts für ungut! Ich weiß, dass es bei uns schön ist im Winter


----------



## Potpotom (30. November 2010)

Absolut sinnvoll... kriege jedesmal die Krise wenn so ein Sommerreifen-Trottel die Fahrbahn blockiert. 

"Ohhhhhh - 15cm Neuschnee und ich hab nur Sommerreifen, naja, wird schon gehen"


----------



## Ohrensammler (30. November 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> frag mich ab welchem Zeitpunkt die das nächstes Jahr festlegen werden.dieses Jahr wurde es ja verabschiedet und von daher gilt es ab heute.und nächstes Jahr?ab Oktober?ab November?wenn der erste Schnee fällt?



Das erinnert mich an meine Bundeswehrzeit.
Da wurden Sommer und Winter befohlen (ernsthaft, kein Scherz!)

Aber genau da liegt das Problem, ab wann denn nu Winterreifen.
Das wird vermutlich wieder deutsch-absurd-bürokratisch.

Aber ich lege die Lösung des Problems vertauensvoll in die Hände meines Busfahrers


----------



## Tyrnen (30. November 2010)

Winterreifen schon seit 3 Wochen auf den Felgen 

Ich finde die Regelung echt sinnvoll wenn man sieht wie einige Autofahrer mit Sommerreifen überfordert sind bei Schnee Auto zu fahren.


----------



## shadow24 (30. November 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Das erinnert mich an meine Bundeswehrzeit.
> Da wurden Sommer und Winter befohlen (ernsthaft, kein Scherz!)
> *jo,ich weiss...und ab einer bestimmten wassertiefe beginnt der soldat selbstsändig mit schwimmbewegungen und so
> *
> ...


----------



## Soramac (30. November 2010)

Wer mit Sommerreifen im Winter mit 150kmh über die Autobahn rast, brauch sich nicht wundern, wenn man plötzlich von der Straße abkommt. Das ist somit der sinnloseste Tod den es eigentlich gibt, wenn man sich nicht einfach an die Straßenregeln hält. Für mich gilt. Winterreifen ja!


----------



## Wolfmania (30. November 2010)

klar ist das sinnvoll, doch natürlich braucht es ein Gesetz für sowas weil Menschen es nur so verstehen


----------



## Konov (30. November 2010)

"Keep cool man, ich fahr auch bei -10 Grad nur mit Fahrrad"


Ne mal im Ernst, bei -10 Grad wohl nicht, alleine wegen dem Eis auf den Straßen....


----------



## schneemaus (30. November 2010)

Ich find's auch sehr sinnvoll. Gerade hier aufm Land, wo nicht alle Straßen geräumt sind und die Hauptstraßen erst mittags geräumt werden, wenn's nachts schneit, gibt es immer wieder Deppen, die mit Sommerreifen von der Fahrbahn abkommen. Da sind 40€ bzw. 80€ und ein Punkt bei Behinderung Anderer oder Unfall noch zu wenig, wie ich finde.
Ich erinnere mich zum Beispiel gerne an einen Samstag Anfang Dezember letzten Jahres, an dem ich morgens nicht nur eine gute halbe Stunde zu meinem Kurs gebraucht hab, sondern knappe 3 Stunden - Weil nicht mal die Autobahn geräumt war. Und ich tingel da mit 40-50km/h auf dem Schnee rum und lass mich schön von LKWs überholen - Ich kam übrigens an 2 Unfällen vorbei, bei denen LKWs von der Straße abgekommen sind


----------



## sympathisant (30. November 2010)

ich finds bescheuert. da hat die reifenlobby wohl mächtig was springen lassen, damit das per gesetz festgeschrieben wird.

sommerreifen sind besser wenn die strasse trocken ist. egal bei welcher temperatur. jetzt haben wir zwar minusgrade aber hier in berlin sind die strassen schneefrei und trocken. da das ganze pflicht ist fahren jetzt alle gesetzestreuen bürger mit reifen rum die im extremfall ein bisschen länger brauchen, bis sie das auto zum stehen gebracht haben.

alles in starre regeln pressen bringt die menschen nur dazu nicht mehr nachzudenken und hilft selten.


nochwas: hab noch nie erlebt, dass sich ein polizist die reifen meines autos angesehen hat. und wenns zu nem unfall kommt, sind mir 80 euro bußgeld auch egal. da hab ich sicherlich andere probleme.


----------



## Euphemia (30. November 2010)

Finde das auch sehr sinnvoll. Bei einem Unfall der nachweislich mit Sommereifen verursacht wurde gibt es eine erhebliche Mithaftung (zumindest bei uns). Vor allem ist es doch zum Eigenschutz, man sieht nun mal nicht immer ob es eisig ist oder wenn man spät am Abend unterwegs ist und es wird immer kälter kann es plötzlich trotzdem eisig werden.


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (30. November 2010)

Jo in Österreich wäre ab 1 November Winterreifen Pflicht aber auch nur wenn Schneefahrbahn ansonsten auch nicht. Naja und ich glaube andere Länder haben auch die gleichen Probleme mit dem 1 Schnee... Oder gibts nur in Österreich Frauen bzw. Alte Leute denen der Führerschein entzogen gehört??


----------



## shadow24 (30. November 2010)

sympathisant schrieb:


> sommerreifen sind besser wenn die strasse trocken ist. egal bei welcher temperatur. jetzt haben wir zwar minusgrade aber hier in berlin sind die strassen schneefrei und trocken.
> *genau da liegt ja mein problem:ab wann gilt die winterreifenpflicht nächstes Jahr?ab dem 1. schnee in der region wo ich wohne?ab 1. schnee der irgendwo bundesweit gefallen ist?ab dem 1. November?ab 1.Dezember?trotz vlt 10 Grad udn trockener Fahrbahn???*
> 
> nochwas: hab noch nie erlebt, dass sich ein polizist die reifen meines autos angesehen hat. und wenns zu nem unfall kommt, sind mir 80 euro bußgeld auch egal. da hab ich sicherlich andere probleme.
> ...


----------



## Kaldreth (30. November 2010)

sympathisant schrieb:


> ich finds bescheuert. da hat die reifenlobby wohl mächtig was springen lassen, damit das per gesetz festgeschrieben wird.
> 
> sommerreifen sind besser wenn die strasse trocken ist. egal bei welcher temperatur. jetzt haben wir zwar minusgrade aber hier in berlin sind die strassen schneefrei und trocken. da das ganze pflicht ist fahren jetzt alle gesetzestreuen bürger mit reifen rum die im extremfall ein bisschen länger brauchen, bis sie das auto zum stehen gebracht haben.



Ja und Winterreifen sind bei Schnee und feuchten Straßen im Winter besser! Kannst ja immer wechseln je nach Wetterlage!




> nochwas: hab noch nie erlebt, dass sich ein polizist die reifen meines autos angesehen hat. und wenns zu nem unfall kommt, sind mir 80 euro bußgeld auch egal. da hab ich sicherlich andere probleme.



ist nur ärgerlich, wenn du nichts für den Unfall kannst aber dennoch eine Teilschuld bekommst weil du keine Winterreifen hast! Dann bleibt es nämlich nicht bei den 80 €!

Ich hab schon immer Ganzjahresreifen gehabt überleg mir bei schlechten Straßenverhältnissen aber eh ob ich überhaupt mit dem Auto fahren muss!


----------



## sympathisant (30. November 2010)

das mit der teilschuld lässt sich natürlich schnell sagen. und wird sicherlich auch erstmal so gehandhabt. aber spätestens wenn die sache von nem richter zu entscheiden ist siehts anders aus. wenn ich im verschneiten winter mit sommerreifen an ner roten ampel stehe und mir rutscht jemand mit winterreifen hinten drauf, wird er sicherlich die volle schuld bekommen, da auch die winterreifen an meinem auto den unfall nicht verhindert hätten. aber das wird man in den nächsten jahren sehen .. 

grundsätzlich gilt: vorausschauend fahren, mitdenken, risiken abwägen usw. bringt wesentlich mehr als technischer schnickschnack. und im winter bei schnee und glatteis mal 10 km/h weniger fahren verringert den bremsweg sicherlich auch ...

hier mal was zum thema: http://www.spiegel.de/spiegel/print/d-42736577.html

zusammenfassung: die sieben-grad-regel stimmt nicht. aussagekräftige tests "sommer- gegen winterreifen" werden von den reifenherstellern nicht veröffentlicht.

die wollen natürlich dass sich jeder sommer- und winterreifen zulegt.


----------



## shadow24 (30. November 2010)

sympathisant schrieb:


> verschneiten winter mit sommerreifen an ner roten ampel stehe




hehe,da kennst du die versicherungen aber schlecht...genau der satz reicht schon aus für ne teilschuld,denn du hättest gar nich erst mit dem sommerreifen-auto bei dem wetter losfahren dürfen


----------



## shadow24 (30. November 2010)

sympathisant schrieb:


> hier mal was zum thema: http://www.spiegel.d...d-42736577.html
> 
> zusammenfassung: die sieben-grad-regel stimmt nicht. aussagekräftige tests "sommer- gegen winterreifen" werden von den reifenherstellern nicht veröffentlicht.
> 
> die wollen natürlich dass sich jeder sommer- und winterreifen zulegt.



interessanter artikel aber etwas aufgebauscht mit der 7 Grad-Regel,denn unabhängig von der temperatur wird grantiert irgendwann im winter irgendwo in deutschland schnee liegen und dann MUSS man eh winterreifen drauf haben, ob +7 oder -7 Grad...


und einen strich durch die rechnung machen kann man das mit Ganzjahresreifen


----------



## sympathisant (30. November 2010)

na ich kann mich an letztes jahr erinnern als hier auf allen radiosendern irgendein reifenherstellern massiv werbung für seine winterreifen gemacht hat und immer wieder darauf rumgeritten ist, dass winterreifen auch bei schneefreien strassen besser sind, wenn die 7 grad unterschritten wurden.

klar gibts hier auch schnee. letzten winter sogar ziemlich viel. aber ich kann mich auch an winter erinnern, in denen berlin fast(!) die gesamte kalte jahreszeit über schneefrei war. und wenn denn mal ein paar flocken gefallen sind, waren die grossen strassen schnell geräumt .. 

sone pauschale anweisung: wenn in bayern schnee liegt müssen in berlin winterreifen aufgezogen werden ist irgendwie sinnlos. deswegen bin ich gegen das gesetz. soll man es an den tatsächlichen strassenverhältnissen festmachen und schon sieht die sache anders aus ..


----------



## Caps-lock (30. November 2010)

> die wollen natürlich dass sich jeder sommer- und winterreifen zulegt.



Und es ist natürlich auch doppelt so teuer Sommer und Winterreifen zu haben.
Denn wenn die Sommerreifen ordentlich gepackt im Winter im Keller liegen, fahren sie sich auch ab.... 

Davon abgesehen ist der Test schon 5 Jahre alt und ich habe keine Idee, wie sich die Reifen heutzutage verhalten


----------



## sympathisant (30. November 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Und es ist natürlich auch doppelt so teuer Sommer und Winterreifen zu haben.
> Denn wenn die Sommerreifen ordentlich gepackt im Winter im Keller liegen, fahren sie sich auch ab....



frag mal die reifenhersteller wie lange du (selbst ungefahrene) reifen verwenden solltest. die haben nämlich auch ein verfallsdatum, weil der gummi alt wird.

mal von der erstbesten website kopiert:

_Wussten Sie eigentlich, dass Reifen ähnlich wie Lebensmittel unabhängig von der Profiltiefe ein Verfallsdatum besitzen? An der Reifenflanke befindet sich eine so genannte DOT-Nummer. DOT steht für "Department of Transportation", das US-amerikanische Verkehrsministerium, das dieses "Reifengeburtsdatum" eingeführt hat. Inzwischen wird diese Regelung weltweit von den Reifenproduzenten angewandt. Die Nummer gibt Auskunft über den Zeitpunkt der Reifenproduktion. Aus dieser Angabe kann hochgerechnet werden, wann der Reifen, auch unabhängig von seiner Profiltiefe, gewechselt werden sollte. Hintergrund ist, dass das Reifengummi im Laufe der Zeit aushärtet und dieser Prozess den Grip, die Haftwirkung der Reifen, nachhaltig verringern kann. Moderne Reifen haben Gummibeimischungen, die den Reifen besonders elastisch halten. Im Laufe der Zeit verflüchtigen sich aber die Gummibeimischungen und der Reifen härtet aus. In der Regel behält das Gummi eines Reifens rund vier Jahre seine vorgesehene Elastizität. Wann die Elastizität nachlässt, sagt die DOT-Nummer, beispielsweise DOT 0503. Die ersten beiden Ziffern bezeichnen die Kalenderwoche, die beiden hinteren Ziffern das Jahr der Herstellung. In unserem Fall ist der Reifen in der fünften Kalenderwoche 2003 hergestellt worden. Wer sich an die Vierjahresregel hält, musste den Reifen unabhängig von seiner Profiltiefe bereits im Februar 2007 wechseln, genauer gesagt in der fünften Kalenderwoche des Jahres 2007. Achten Sie besonders auf die DOT-Nummer bei Ihren Winterreifen. Da man die Winterreifen meistens weniger nutzt, kommt es vor, dass diese vor der Verschleißgrenze des Profils ihre Haftwirkung verlieren. Dies ist besonders fatal, da Sie gerade im Winter auf die optimale Wirkung der Gummimischung angewiesen sind. Fragen Sie einen Reifenfachmann, wenn Sie sich nicht sicher sind._


edit: ich kauf mir so im schnitt alle 1,5 jahre n anderes auto. dann jedesmal den wagen zusätzlich mit winterreifen auszurüsten geht schon ins geld. kannst du aber vergessen dass du bei nem verkauf davon irgendwas wiedersiehst.


----------



## Ellesmere (30. November 2010)

Mich ärge´rts schon  Ich hab nen Leasingfahrzeug, das ich noch bis Juni diesen Jahres fahre ...Was soll ich da bitteschön mit den Winterreifen ? Beim nächsten Wagen passen die garantiert nicht ...
Zudem haben wir hier recht mildes Klima und es liegt so gut wie nie Schnee. Meiner Meinung nach Geldabzocke! Warum werden Fahrzeuge eigentl. nicht grundsätzlich mit Ganzjahresreifen ausgeliefert? Wäre doch am naheliegsten


----------



## Windelwilli (30. November 2010)

Ich find's nur doof, das die einem versuchen zu erklären das bei *Eisglatter* Fahrbahn ein Winterreifen besser sein soll als ein Sommerreifen.
Das ist absoluter Blödsinn, auf (Blitz)Eis rutschen beide Reifen gleich schnell. Auf Schnee und Matsch glaub ich gerne, aber auf Eis ist das sowas von Wumpe....


----------



## Bluescreen07 (30. November 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> mich ab welchem Zeitpunkt die das nächstes Jahr festlegen werden.dieses Jahr wurde es ja verabschiedet und von daher gilt es ab heute.und nächstes Jahr?ab Oktober?ab November?wenn der erste Schnee fällt?


Bei: Glatteis, Schneeglätte, Schneematsch, Eis- oder Reifglätte.


----------



## Lari (30. November 2010)

Morgen kommen Winterschluppen drauf. Heute morgen auf schneebedeckter Straße wars doch schon gut rutschig. Ich hab ja dann den direkten Vergleich 
Letzten Winter auch problemlos mit den Sommerreifen durchgekommen, jetzt macht mir das Gesetz einen Strich durch die Rechnung


----------



## Ellesmere (30. November 2010)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> Bei: Glatteis, Schneeglätte, Schneematsch, Eis- oder Reifglätte.




Hehe - dann siehts nächstes Jahr so aus, das am Morgen der 1. Frostnacht die Zufahrtsstrassen durch die Polizei abgesperrt werden und alle auf Winterreifen kontrolliert werden! Die Ausrede :"Aber ich fahr doch gerad zur Werkstatt!", zählt dann nicht .


----------



## Potpotom (30. November 2010)

Also das Sommerreifen im Winter besser sind als Winterreifen halte ich, natürlich rein subjektiv, für Quatsch. Auch wenn kein Schnee liegt, fühle ich mich mit Winterreifen deutlich sicherer und das Rutschverhalten des Autos ist spürbar verbessert. Joa, kein Schnee - dennoch sind die Strassen morgens feucht, glitschig oder gar gefroren und mit einem Sommerreifen verlor ich deutlich eher den Grip.

Höhere Kosten sehe ich nicht zwingend... Ganzjahresreifen verfuhr ich in einem Jahr, die Winter- und Sommerreifen habe ich nun je 2 Jahre. Sagen wir, 20€ für das wechseln kostet mich der Spass mehr. Da kann ich mit Leben.


----------



## shadow24 (30. November 2010)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> Bei: Glatteis, Schneeglätte, Schneematsch, Eis- oder Reifglätte.




die problematik dabei ist, das man das ja wohl auf seine eigene region beziehen muss und nicht wenn irgendwo in deutschland schnee fällt, alle winterreifen aufziehen müssen...
aber was machen beispielsweise geschäftsleute die in hamburg wohnen wo es z.B. 12 Grad warm ist am 30.11. udn nicht die spur von schnee liegt, und beispielsweise nach Dortmund müssen wo richtig schnee gefallen ist...winterreifenpflicht?also müssen sich zumindest die leute rechtzeitig mit winterreifen versorgen weil es ja irgendwo wo sie hinmüssen in deutschland schneien könnte...
und auch ein festen termin zu nennen wie in österreich finde ich unzulässig,denn welchen termin soll man nehmen, da der richtige winter sich jahr für jahr nach hinten verschoben hat...bei uns im hamburger raum liegt meist erst im januar richtig schnee.da wärs ziemlich blöd wenn die sagen würden ab 1.november ist pflicht...


----------



## schneemaus (30. November 2010)

sympathisant schrieb:


> edit: ich kauf mir so im schnitt alle 1,5 jahre n anderes auto. dann jedesmal den wagen zusätzlich mit winterreifen auszurüsten geht schon ins geld. kannst du aber vergessen dass du bei nem verkauf davon irgendwas wiedersiehst.



Du kaufst dir alle anderthalb Jahre ein Auto für mehrere 1000 Euro und 200 Euro für Reifen sind dir dann zu teuer? Die Aussage gefällt mir...


----------



## sympathisant (30. November 2010)

ich verkauf das alte und kauf mir ein "neues" gebrauchtes. die letzten beiden male habe ich es geschafft kein zusätzliches geld für das neue auto ausgeben zu müssen. das alte gut verkauft, das neue günnstig bekommen. beim aktuellen waren sogar winterreifen dabei. :-) ich hab ja nix gegen die dinger. aber ich mag den zwang dahinter nicht ..


----------



## Groton (30. November 2010)

sympathisant schrieb:


> ich finds bescheuert. da hat die reifenlobby wohl mächtig was springen lassen, damit das per gesetz festgeschrieben wird.
> 
> sommerreifen sind besser wenn die strasse trocken ist. egal bei welcher temperatur. jetzt haben wir zwar minusgrade aber hier in berlin sind die strassen schneefrei und trocken. da das ganze pflicht ist fahren jetzt alle gesetzestreuen bürger mit reifen rum die im extremfall ein bisschen länger brauchen, bis sie das auto zum stehen gebracht haben.
> 
> ...



Also mein Freund, das ist mit Abstand das dümmste, was man schreiben kann. Natürlich kann ich mit Sommerreifen auf trockener Straße fahren, aber es geht darum, das der Reifen aus anderem Gummi besteht und sich bei niedrigeren Temperaturen anders verhält, außerdem schau Dir mal den Profilschnitt eines Sommer- und eines Winterreifen an.
Ich hab ja keine Ahnung wo Du Deine Weisheiten her hast, aber Ahnung haste keine. Sry.


----------



## sympathisant (30. November 2010)

vielleicht solltest du den oben verlinkten artikel lesen. 

ganz kurz für dich ein paar auszüge:

_Theoretisch stimmt die Thermo-These auch - nur die Sieben-Grad-Grenze ist falsch. So früh härtet auch der Sommergummi nicht drastisch aus. "Der Sommerreifen hat entscheidende Vorteile auf trockener und nasser Straße, auch bei niedrigen Temperaturen", sagt Ruprecht Müller, Reifenexperte des ADAC. Die sieben Grad seien "völlig willkürlich" gewählt und durch keinen Testwert belegt.

Im Gegenteil: Beim jährlichen Winterreifentest lässt das Fachblatt "Auto Bild" immer einen Referenz-Sommerreifen mitfahren. Die Ergebnisse sind eindeutig: Auf Schnee rutscht das Sommerprofil fast doppelt so weit. Bei Vollbremsungen auf nasser und trockener Fahrbahn dagegen bremst es deutlich besser als die besten Winterreifen - auch bei Fahrbahntemperaturen von sieben Grad und weniger.

*Die Lauffläche von Winterreifen ist von feinen Einschnitten, sogenannten Lamellen, durchzogen. Das hilft dem Reifen, sich mit glatten Schnee- und Eisoberflächen zu verzahnen - erhöht aber den Verbrauch und verschlechtert die Haftung auf Asphalt. Diesen Nachteil kann die auf Kälte optimierte Gummimischung nicht ausgleichen - jedenfalls nicht schon bei sieben Grad. Bei welcher Temperatur sich das Blatt letztlich zugunsten des Winterreifens wendet, ist nicht bekannt.*
_

woher hast du deine "weisheiten"?


----------



## Noxiel (30. November 2010)

Ebenfalls vom ADAC:



> *Warum Winterreifen*
> Winterreifen? "In meiner Region schneit es fast nie", "ich fahre nur kurze Strecken, meist in der Stadt". Klar, dass man unter diesen Gesichtspunkten überlegt, ob die Investition von einigen hundert Euro in einen Satz Winterräder wirklich sein muss.
> 
> Wissen sollte man: "Sommer"-Gummimischungen verhärten bereits bei niedrigen Plus-Graden, womit sich die Haftung auf der Straße spürbar reduzieren kann. Winter-Typen bleiben weich und verfügen zudem über ein spezielles Lamellen-Profil, das auf Schnee und Eis besonders gut greift - also bei Witterungsbedingungen, die überall in Deutschland und auch durchaus schon um den Gefrierpunkt herum anzutreffen sind. Womit klar ist: Bereits ein etwas kürzerer Bremsweg kann ein geldwerter Vorteil sein, wenn man, dank Winterpneus, einen Stoßfänger-Kontakt mit dem Vordermann vermeiden kann, von anderen gravierenden Unfall-Folgen ganz zu schweigen.
> ...



Und nun? Für mich heißt das, im Winter sind die Winterreifen einfach die bessere Wahl, auch wenn die reinen Sommerpneus ein "wenig" besser auf nasser Fahrbahn sind. Allein schon aus dem Grund, dass du während der Fahrt über die Autobahn schlecht spontan anhalten kannst, weil voraus Schneematsch oder Eis auftaucht.


----------



## sympathisant (30. November 2010)

und für mich eben sommerreifen. weil ich kaum autobahn fahre, sondern im grossen und ganzen in der stadt unterwegs bin. ich will niemandem verbieten winterreifen zu benutzen. die dinger haben ihre berechtigung. nämlich immer dann, wenn man damit rechnen muss auf schnee und eis unterwegs zu sein. ansonsten scheinen die sommerreifen die nase vorn zu haben .. und nun hab ich nicht mehr das recht mir die reifen, die meiner fahrweise entgegenkommen auszusuchen sondern darf aufgrund der pflicht die für mich (in 90% der fälle) schlechteren reifen nehmen. 

und die umfrage hiess nicht _Wie denkt ihr über die Winterreifen?_ sondern _Wie denkt ihr über die Winterreifen-Pflicht?_

meine meinung sollte inzwischen klar sein. ich verabschiede mich dann aus dem thread.


----------



## Noxiel (30. November 2010)

Aber das zeigt doch gerade, dass eine Winterreifenpflicht eine gute Idee ist, wenn es noch mehr uneinsichtige Leute gibt, die wirklich glauben, dass Sommerreifen im Winter genauso gut sind wie die Wintergummis. 

Das ist schließlich keine Frage von Glauben sondern von empirischen Daten, die klar zeigen, dass es im Winter bei niedrigen Temperaturen besser ist auch Winterreifen aufzuziehen. Da ist es doch völlig gleich ob du die Karre nur in der Stadt benutzt oder Überlandfahrten machst. Schnee ist Schnee und durch das ständige Anfahren und Abbremsen in der Stadt schlidderst du vermutlich sogar noch häufiger als auf Autobahnen, bei denen es hauptsächlich stur geradeaus geht. In der Stadt lenkst du auch viel mehr, hast Kurven und Kreisverkehr.

Nochmal zu deinem Punkt bei Nässe sind Sommerreifen immer besser: 
a) Sie sind ein wenig besser, was für sich aber wohl kaum ausreicht um sie als Ersatz für Winterreifen zu sehen und
b) kannst du wirklich mit 100% Sicherheit sagen, im Winter immer nur mit nasser Fahrbahn konfrontiert zu werden?

Allein schon die Tatsache, dass du es (wie unwahrscheinlich   ) im Winter mit Schnee, Schneematsch und Eis zu tun bekommen kannst, rechtfertigt schon die Pflicht, auch Winterreifen aufziehen zu müssen.


----------



## Deathstyle (30. November 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Allein schon die Tatsache, dass du es (wie unwahrscheinlich ) im Winter mit Schnee, Schneematsch und Eis zu tun bekommen kannst, rechtfertigt schon die Pflicht, auch Winterreifen aufziehen zu müssen.



qft

Wir haben jedes Jahr Winterreifen drauf, dieses Jahr gab es neue und ich bin froh das man beim Kauf von Felgen und Reifen einen Wechsel inklusive bekommt und ich das mal nicht machen muss.
Hier im Harz liegt jetzt seit fast einer Woche schon Schnee und es ist sichtlich unlustig was einige noch rumrutschen :>


----------



## Konov (30. November 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> *genau da liegt ja mein problem:ab wann gilt die winterreifenpflicht nächstes Jahr?ab dem 1. schnee in der region wo ich wohne?ab 1. schnee der irgendwo bundesweit gefallen ist?ab dem 1. November?ab 1.Dezember?trotz vlt 10 Grad udn trockener Fahrbahn???*



Also gestern in den Nachrichten wurde was gesagt von Mitte nächster Woche.
Das wäre dann morgen


----------



## shadow24 (30. November 2010)

sicherlich sind winterreifen bei schnee und eis beser als sommerreifen.unzweifelhaft,aber gerade wir in den "gemässigten" Zonen wo eigentlich sehr selten schnee vorherrscht sind doch die angeschmierten des neuen gesetzes.da kann ich symphatisant auch schon irgendwo verstehen,wenn ich die Winter im Norden in den letzten jahren betrachte(bis auf den letzten jahrzente-winter)...
aber im endeffekt ist das wie bei jeder versicherung.jeder schliesst eine ab,beispielsweise die hausratversicherung.keiner hofft die in anspruch nehmen zu müssen udn jahrelang zahlt man dafür umsonst ein,aber dann kommt es dicke und die wohnung brennt durch technischen deffekt aus.wie froh ist dann jeder wenn er so eine versicherung abgeschlossen hat....
und so seh ich das im endeffekt auch mit der winterreifen-pflicht...


----------



## shadow24 (30. November 2010)

Konov schrieb:


> Also gestern in den Nachrichten wurde was gesagt von Mitte nächster Woche.
> Das wäre dann morgen



jo,sorry hatt erst geschrieben ab heute gilt die..aber gesetz schreibt ab 01.12. vor weil es jetzt verabschiedet wurde.das heisst aber nicht, dass esd nächstes jahr auch ab 01.12. gilt...


----------



## Kalastre (30. November 2010)

Ich werds so bisher halten, wenn die ersten Schneefälle angesagt werden, kommen Winterreifen drauf. Wenn ich immer wieder die Leute mir ihren Sommerreifen auf den Strassen rumrutschen sehe, bin ich froh darüber, dass es jetzt zur Pflicht wird. Lieber nen Monat zu früh auf Winterreifen wechseln müssen als sich die Flut der Unfälle (und Unfallopfer) beim ersten Schnee verursacht durch Sommerreifen antun zu müssen.


----------



## Konov (30. November 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> jo,sorry hatt erst geschrieben ab heute gilt die..aber gesetz schreibt ab 01.12. vor weil es jetzt verabschiedet wurde.das heisst aber nicht, dass esd nächstes jahr auch ab 01.12. gilt...



Stimmt, dachte es ging um dieses Jahr


----------



## Ennia (30. November 2010)

Der RAV4 von Toyota wird sogar mit M+S Reifen ausgeliefert. Nachteil ist halt die enorme Abnutzung im Sommer...


----------



## mirror-egg (30. November 2010)

Meiner Meinung nach auf jeden Fall eine gute und sinnvolle Entscheidung. Allerdings wurde die Pflicht, meiner Infos nach, erste letzte Woche beschlosssen. Das finde ich doch etwas sehr knapp. Ich meine man kann ja nicht erwarten, dass die Menschen innerhalb von ein paar Tagen auf Winterreifen wechseln.


----------



## Thoor (30. November 2010)

Na ja es läuft aufs gleiche hinaus wie vieles...

zuerst den dicken markieren ala "HAHA alter ich bin hart, ich brauch doch keine winterreifen"

Dann fährst nem Famillienvan hinten rein oder sonst irgendsowas weil du nichtmehr bremsen kannst und dann heissts "staat du musst für mich zahlen, ich kann das nicht bezahlen ich bin so ein armes opfer ):" 

von daher find ichs genial, gibts soweit ich weiss in der schweiz schon länger...

(Und nichts quietscht so schön auf dem asphalt wie winterreifen, na gut slicks noch etwas mehr aber what else (: )


----------



## sympathisant (1. Dezember 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Dann fährst nem Famillienvan hinten rein oder sonst irgendsowas weil du nichtmehr bremsen kannst und dann heissts "staat du musst für mich zahlen, ich kann das nicht bezahlen ich bin so ein armes opfer ):"



ich weiss ja nicht wie es in der schweiz ist. aber in D kriegst du dein auto ohne haftpflichtversicherung nicht mal angemeldet. wenn du jemandem hinten rauffährst zahlt diese den schaden. selbst wenn du das mit sommerreifen machst zahlt die versicherung erst mal. sollte sie dann der meinung sein, dass das du aufgrund der falschen reifen selbst schuld hast, dann holt sie sich den betrag von dir wieder.

der familienvater wird also nicht auf seinen kosten sitzen bleiben. und der staat hat damit (in D) nix zu tun.


----------



## Ceiwyn (1. Dezember 2010)

Ich weiß nicht, ich komm mit meinem Winterreifen nicht klar. Hab sie zwar nun auch drauf, aber sie sind weit rutschiger als meine Sommerreifen. Bei uns gibt es eine sehr enge Autobahnausfahrt, eine 270 Grad Kurve, die zudem noch etwa 15 Meter nach oben führt. Mit dem Auto kann man die maximal mit 60 nehmen - außer man ist wirklich ein Profi. Ich bin da ein mal mit 50 durch, als es klatschnass war. Kaum kam ich oben raus, brach das Auto erst nach links hinten weg und dann nach rechts. Wäre jemand gekommen, wär das übel ausgegangen. Und nein, ich hab nicht zu früh Gas gegeben. Ich gebe da immer erst Gas, wenn ich wieder auf der Geraden bin. Das war aber am Kurvenausgang. Mit 50... mit Winterreifen. Andere fahren mit Sommerreifen und 60 durch. Mit anderen Autos komme ich da auch viel besser durch... vielleicht liegts ja auch am alten Corsa.

Vergangenes Jahr in Bochum, als ich mit meiner Freundin in Starligt Express war: Die Straßen total vereist und mit einer Schneedecke, Temperaturen bei -10 Grad. Ich schleiche mit 25-30 durch die Stadt, ca. 50-60m vor mir schaltet die Ampel auf gelb. Tja, Gas geben würde nicht mehr reichen um drüber zu kommen, wobei da die Kiste eh hinten ausbrechen würde. Also gaaaanz sachte gebremst. Bremspedal wirklich nur angetippt. Hätte sogar fast gereicht, wenn ich mich nicht nach 10 Metern Bremsweg gedreht hätte.

Und einmal nach einem Kreisel vielleicht einen Tick zu früh Gas gegeben, aber bei anderen Reifen war das nie ein Problem. Hier bin ich fast in den Graben geschleudert worden.

Die Reifen sind btw. erst ein Jahr alt, haben noch fast volles Profil.


----------



## sympathisant (1. Dezember 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ich komm mit meinem Winterreifen nicht klar. Hab sie zwar nun auch drauf, aber sie sind weit rutschiger als meine Sommerreifen. Bei uns gibt es eine sehr enge Autobahnausfahrt, eine 270 Grad Kurve, die zudem noch etwa 15 Meter nach oben führt. Mit dem Auto kann man die maximal mit 60 nehmen - außer man ist wirklich ein Profi. Ich bin da ein mal mit 50 durch, als es klatschnass war. Kaum kam ich oben raus, brach das Auto erst nach links hinten weg und dann nach rechts. Wäre jemand gekommen, wär das übel ausgegangen. Und nein, ich hab nicht zu früh Gas gegeben. Ich gebe da immer erst Gas, wenn ich wieder auf der Geraden bin. Das war aber am Kurvenausgang. Mit 50... mit Winterreifen. Andere fahren mit Sommerreifen und 60 durch. Mit anderen Autos komme ich da auch viel besser durch... vielleicht liegts ja auch am alten Corsa.



wie schon mehrmals geschrieben haben winterreifen weniger auflagefläche als sommerreifen. dafür tiefere andere profile. wenns nun nur nass war und kein eis und schnee, haben sommerreifen mehr grip. vielleicht hast du aber auch zu dünne reifen drauf. die anderen autos haben ESP und können so etwas schneller in die kurve ... 



> Vergangenes Jahr in Bochum, als ich mit meiner Freundin in Starligt Express war: Die Straßen total vereist und mit einer Schneedecke, Temperaturen bei -10 Grad. Ich schleiche mit 25-30 durch die Stadt, ca. 50-60m vor mir schaltet die Ampel auf gelb. Tja, Gas geben würde nicht mehr reichen um drüber zu kommen, wobei da die Kiste eh hinten ausbrechen würde. Also gaaaanz sachte gebremst. Bremspedal wirklich nur angetippt. Hätte sogar fast gereicht, wenn ich mich nicht nach 10 Metern Bremsweg gedreht hätte.



wenn man kein ABS hat, stottern .. was lernt die jugend denn heute in der fahrschule?


----------



## Desdinova (1. Dezember 2010)

sympathisant schrieb:


> vielleicht hast du aber auch zu dünne reifen drauf. die anderen autos haben ESP und können so etwas schneller in die kurve ...



Das hört sich für mich auch nach dünneren Reifen an, wenn du jetzt durch die Kurve schleichen musst. Ich hab im Sommer 205er und im Winter 185er drauf und den Unterschied merkt man gewaltig bei den Kurvengeschwindigkeiten.
Insgesamt stellt sich für mich die Frage, ob ich Winterreifen aufziehe oder nicht, garnicht. Ich wohne im tiefsten Oberbayern und hier wäre es mehr als dumm keine aufzuziehen ...


----------



## Potpotom (1. Dezember 2010)

Wo du gerade schreibst das deine Winterreifen kleiner als die Sommerreifen sind...

Hat das eigentlich Vorteile? Meine Sommerreifen sind 235/40/R18 und die Winterreifen haben jetzt genau die gleichen Dimensionen. Jetzt frage ich mich ob das nicht eher ein Nachteil ist weil man vllt. "auf" dem Schnee schwimmt oder dergleichen.

Es ist eh nur n Firmenwagen und ich musses nicht bezahlen - aber kann das sein, dass das total unsinnig ist so grosse Winterreifen zu haben?


----------



## sympathisant (1. Dezember 2010)

breite reifen sind auf schnee wohl nicht so gut wie dünne. gerade bei kurvenfahrten: stell dir übertrieben dünne räder vor. die sschneiden sich eher in den schnee und haben so wieder kontakt zur strasse. breite reifen pressen den schnee vor und unter sich zusammen, so dass du evtl. schneller rutschen wirst .. 

der ADAC hat auch mal veröffentlicht, dass ABS bei lockerem schnee ungünstig ist. ohne ABS baut sich durch das rutschen vor dem reifen ein schneeberg auf der immer grösser wird und so den reifen und das auto zusätzlich bremsen. ohne ABS rollt der reifen immer wieder über diese kleinen schneeberge drüber und wird nicht zusätzlich abgebremst.


ob das alles in der praxis wirklich alles relevant ist oder nur unter laborbedingungen irgendwas ausmacht kann ich nicht beurteilen.


----------



## Desdinova (1. Dezember 2010)

Da gibt es zwei verschiedene Thesen (welche stimmt kann ich dir auch nicht sagen ):

1.) Breit ist besser
Durch die größere Auflagefläche des Reifens auf der Straße, hast du mehr Bremswirkung bzw. mehr Grip beim beschleunigen (mehr Lamellen des Reifens greifen auf der Oberfläche). Zudem bildet sich während des Bremsens auf Schnee ein größerer Schneekeil vor den Reifen, welcher "angeblich" zu besserer Bremswirkung führt.

2.) Schmal ist besser
Durch die kleine Auflagefläche wirkt mehr Gewicht pro cm² und drückt den Reifen mehr in den Schnee/Matsch, was zu mehr Grip und besserem Bremsverhalten führt (halte ich beim Bremsen für Unfug).


Das sind noch die Sachen die ich im Kopf habe. Ich persönlich fahre schmalere Winterreifen, weil sie günstiger sind  und ich im Winter eigentlich nur zum Einkaufen fahre. Angenehm finde ich die 185er aber nicht. Wenn ich dann doch mal auf der Landstraße unterwegs bin, merke ich den Unterschied zu meinen 205ern schon sehr stark. Auf der Autobahn ist jetzt auch bei 200 km/h Schluss und er säuft dabei noch wie ein Loch. Während die Bella mit den Sommerreifen wirklich wie auf Schienen liegt, komm ich mir mit den M+S-Reifen vor wie in einem schaukelnden Kajak (übertrieben).

Ist wohl Gewohnheits- oder Geschmackssache und kommt auch auf den Fahrstil an. Meine Mutter würde wohl keinen Unterschied zwischen den 185ern und 225ern bemerken. Allerdings kann ich mir vorstellen, dass bei günstigen, breiten Winterreifen mit nicht besonders vorteilhaft geschnittenem Profil gern mal Probleme bei starker Nässe auftreten (frühes bzw. starkes Aquaplaning).


----------



## sympathisant (1. Dezember 2010)

oke. früher war dünner besser. das ist aber wohl veraltet. hier ein paar gute erklärungen dazu:

http://www.cosmiq.de/qa/show/51790/Sind-im-Winter-breite-oder-duenne-Reifen-besser/


----------



## Desdinova (1. Dezember 2010)

Das klingt einleuchtend. Wenn ich im Winter mehr fahren würde (in die Arbeit etc.) hätte ich mir auch 205er drauf gemacht. Das Auto liegt einfach um Welten besser und fühlt sich ingesamt "kontrollierbarer" an.


----------



## Lari (1. Dezember 2010)

Gefühlt rutschen die breiten Sommerreifen mehr als die dünnen Sommerreifen, aber ich denke, dass es eigentlich egal ist, was man nun hat. Denn rutscht man einmal ist es meistens zu spät


----------



## sympathisant (1. Dezember 2010)

jepp.wenn du rutschst, dann wars das. aber mit den richtigen reifen kann man hoffen auch in schwierigen situationen gar nicht erst in die verlegenheit zu kommen,


----------



## Lari (1. Dezember 2010)

Joa sicher, aber selbst bei Sommerreifen merk ich da einen Unterschied.
Winterschluppen kommen gleich hoffentlich drauf, kommt drauf an ob die neue Lieferung heute pünktlich eintrifft.


----------



## shadow24 (1. Dezember 2010)

Desdinova schrieb:


> Das hört sich für mich auch nach dünneren Reifen an, wenn du jetzt durch die Kurve schleichen musst. Ich hab im Sommer 205er und im Winter 185er drauf und den Unterschied merkt man gewaltig bei den Kurvengeschwindigkeiten.



sign...ist bei mir genau das gleiche.im sommer 205er und winter 185er...zudem hab ich immer das gefühl die 185er haben ne unwucht drin,obwohl die alle 4 beim aufziehen ausgewuchtet worden sind...also ich denke auch das ich mit meinen 205er sommerreifen sicherer im winter fahren würde als mit den schmalen,die ich jetzt drauf habe

ne andere Frage bis wann gilt denn das jetzt mit dne winterreifen?gibts da auch ein datum?beispielsweise 30.04.??? Faustregel sagt ja von O bis O...also von Oktober bis Ostern.aber das ist ja sehr schwammig und ich sag mal im märz ist tauwetter.ich zieh wieder sommerreifen drauf udn ne woche später haben wir plötzlich wieder blitzeis...was dann?


----------



## sympathisant (1. Dezember 2010)

bei fulda steht:



> Der Begriff "Winterreifen" selbst taucht in der StVO aber auch in Zukunft nicht auf. Eine Winterreifenpflicht für einen bestimmten Zeitraum (z. B. Oktober bis März) legt die StVO nach wie vor nicht fest.
> 
> Vorgeschrieben sind Winterreifen demnach nur bei den entsprechend schlechten Straßenverhältnissen. Experten empfehlen jedoch die Winterreifen nach der sogenannten O-bis-O-Regel zu montieren: Demnach sollen von Oktober bis zum Wochenende nach Ostern Winterreifen auf dem Auto bleiben.



wobei ich oktober sowieso zu früh finde. hab ende oktober geburtstag und erinner mich an feiern bei 20 grad plus und sonnenschein ..


----------



## Potpotom (1. Dezember 2010)

Ok, ich danke euch. Mit dem einen Link der die breiteren Winterreifen mehr oder weniger bestätigte fühle ich mich dann doch nicht mehr verscheissert. 

Zu dem genauen Zeitraum der Winterreifenpflicht kommt bestimmt noch etwas, ansonsten würde ich rein rechtlich wohl auf den kalendarischen Winteranfang bzw. -ende tippen - auch wenn das um den 21.Dezember rum wohl keinen grossen Sinn ergibt.

Aber gut, ich hab das Gesetz auch noch nicht gelesen - Aussagen dazu sind also rein spekulativ.


----------



## Desdinova (1. Dezember 2010)

"... bei den entsprechend schlechten Straßenverhältnissen."

Das ist doch mal wieder halbgarer Mist seitens des Gesetzgebers. Im Zweifelsfall zieht man dann wohl immer den kürzeren, wenn es Ende April mal wieder einen Kälteeinbruch gibt. Gerade im Voralpengebiet kann es sein, dass ich Anfang April schon baden gehen kann (so wie dieses Jahr), zwei Wochen später aber nochmal ein bisschen Schnee in der Nacht fällt. Soll ich dann für die zwei Tage nochmal alles ummontieren nur um den Vorgaben zu entsprechen? Naja, bei mir kommen sie spätestens Ostern runter. Ich fahr mir doch nicht bei +20°C die Winterreifen zu klump


----------



## sympathisant (1. Dezember 2010)

da sprichst du mir aus der seele.

mich würden mal unfallzahlen für 10/2009-04/2010 und 10/2010-04/2011 interessieren. ich vermute mal im voraus, dass es da keine grossen unterschiede geben wird.


----------



## shadow24 (1. Dezember 2010)

sympathisant schrieb:


> da sprichst du mir aus der seele.
> 
> mich würden mal unfallzahlen für 10/2009-04/2010 und 10/2010-04/2011 interessieren. ich vermute mal im voraus, dass es da keine grossen unterschiede geben wird.




jo,seh das auch so wie desdinova....
und da geb ich dir recht,die Statistik wird sich kaumn unterscheiden,weil die raser die verunglücken fahren auch mit winterreifen ihr wagen zu klump und opa helmut,der im sommer schon mit 50 kmh über die autobahn schneckt,der rutscht auch mit fetten winterreifen seinem vordermann rein,weil die echt nicht mehr richtig reagieren können mit ihren 86 jahren...


----------



## Noxiel (1. Dezember 2010)

Das neue Gesetz spricht im übrigen nicht von Winterbeginn und Ende sondern von entsprechenden Witterungsverhältnissen. Blöd gesagt, müsste mal also auch im April wenn unerwartet Schnee da liegt Winterreifen aufziehen, um sie am Abend wieder zu wechseln, weil wieder eitel Sonnenschein herrscht.

Die Gesetzeslage kann ruhig kritisiert werden, da muß noch nachgebessert werden, aber eine schlampig formulierte Gesetzesnovelle hat ja nichts mit der sinnvollen Pflicht für Winterreifen zu tun.


----------



## Potpotom (1. Dezember 2010)

So eine Statistik ist eh für die Füsse... ich habe in den letzten Tagen sicherlich um die 30 Unfälle wegen dem Schnee gesehen. Polizeilich gemeldet wurden sicher nur 2-3 davon.

Ich selbst hatte vor ein paar Jahren einen Unfall als ich mich drehte und mit dem Heck in einen Graben rutschte - halb so wild, Abschleppdienst angerufen und raus mit der Karre -> Thema durch. Mit Winterreifen wäre ich eventuell garnicht erst in die Situation gekommen. Wie dem auch sei, statistisch belegbar isses in beiden Fällen nicht.

Was wird denn statistisch erfasst? Unfälle die polizeilich gemeldet werden und Unfälle mit Personenschaden... jut, die sind in der Regel eh so schwerwiegend, dass es auf Sommer- oder Winterreifen nicht mehr ankommt.


----------



## shadow24 (1. Dezember 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Unfälle die polizeilich gemeldet werden



frag mal ein polizisten zu welchen unfällen der wesentlich mehr gerufen wird:zu bagatellschäden oder zu unfällen mit leicht/schwer verletzten...
gerade durch versicherungen die immer wieder betonen bei JEDEN Unfall die polizei zu rufen,wird das auch bei fast jeden unfall gemacht aus angst kein versichererungsschutz zu haben.udn da die alle gemeldet werden denke ich ist die statistik auch recht aussagekräftig...vielleicht nehmen die für die statistik ja sogar versicherungsmeldungen,was noch mehr sinn machen würde...


----------



## shadow24 (1. Dezember 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Die Gesetzeslage kann ruhig kritisiert werden, da muß noch nachgebessert werden, aber eine schlampig formulierte Gesetzesnovelle hat ja nichts mit der sinnvollen Pflicht für Winterreifen zu tun.




stimm ich voll zu...also allein von wann bis wann muss klar definiert werden.aber da werden wir wohl den ausländischen kollegen folgen und ab 01.11. bis vlt. 30.04. die pflicht haben winterreifen drauf zu haben...oder wie lange ist das in österreich???


----------



## Potpotom (1. Dezember 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> frag mal ein polizisten zu welchen unfällen der wesentlich mehr gerufen wird:zu bagatellschäden oder zu unfällen mit leicht/schwer verletzten...
> gerade durch versicherungen die immer wieder betonen bei JEDEN Unfall die polizei zu rufen,wird das auch bei fast jeden unfall gemacht aus angst kein versichererungsschutz zu haben.udn da die alle gemeldet werden denke ich ist die statistik auch recht aussagekräftig...vielleicht nehmen die für die statistik ja sogar versicherungsmeldungen,was noch mehr sinn machen würde...


Über Sinn und Unsinn brauchen wir uns da nicht unterhalten glaube ich, da haste natürlich Recht (wobei hier immernoch ein Grossteil der Winterproblemchen aufgrund von Sommerreifen unerfasst wäre). Fakt ist jedoch, dass die Statistik nur mit polizeilich gemeldeten Verkehrsunfälen befüllt ist. Keine Ahnung wie das im Rest von Deutschland so ist - aber hier im Raum Saar-Lor-Lux rückt die Polizei nicht einmal aus wenn nicht irgendwer verletzt ist oder der Unfallhergang zumindest streitwürdig ist.

Was passiert denn mit den meisten Sommerreifenfahrern im Winter? Sie bleiben an Hängen hängen ^^, rutschen in den Strassengraben oder stellen sich quer und blockieren somit den Verkehr. Also ich wage wirklich zu bezweifeln, dass da einer die Polizei ruft. Insofern macht das Heranziehen der Statistik für den Vergleich da keinen Sinn, da die Winterreifenpflicht nicht sonderlich darauf wirken wird.

Für die meisten grösseren oder wegen mir richtigen Verkehrsunfälle spielen die Reifen sicherlich nur eine untergeordnete Rolle - die entstehen ja meist aus Unachtsamkeit als durch reines "oops - es ist glatt und habe mich total in meinem Rutschweg verschätzt."


----------



## bkeleanor (1. Dezember 2010)

gibts auch eine normale "halte ich für unnötig" antwort?
bin froh hat sich die schweiz vorerst dagegen entschieden.

wobei dann natürlich darauf vertraut werden muss, dass die Menschheit genügend intelligenz besitzt um das auto mit den sommerpneus stehen zu lassen wenn die strassenverhältnisse winterreifen erfordern. aber wenn man heut zu tage die zeitungen liest kommen einem manchmal ernste zweifel an besagter intelligenz.
(gott ist das geschwollen)


----------



## Desdinova (1. Dezember 2010)

Hab gerade mal aus meinem Bürofenster fotografiert. So siehts aktuell mitten in München aus.
Ohne Winterreifen ziemlich lustig denk ich 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (1. Dezember 2010)

Desdinova schrieb:


> Hab gerade mal aus meinem Bürofenster fotografiert. So siehts aktuell mitten in München aus.



ohhh,schnee....
mist,bei uns im Norden ist es gerade -7 Grad kalt udn wir haben dazu heftigen Ostwind.also das kälteste klima was man sich denken kann


----------



## vollmi (1. Dezember 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> ohhh,schnee....
> mist,bei uns im Norden ist es gerade -7 Grad kalt udn wir haben dazu heftigen Ostwind.also das kälteste klima was man sich denken kann



LoL. -28°C und das Einzige was noch freiwillig draussen rumläuft sind die Pferde. Und ich Trottel der den Mist vom Boden Pickelt.


----------



## Konov (1. Dezember 2010)

vollmi schrieb:


> LoL. -28°C und das Einzige was noch freiwillig draussen rumläuft sind die Pferde. Und ich Trottel der den Mist vom Boden Pickelt.




Waaaaas? -28°C ist doch nicht dein Ernst, wohnst du am Nordpol?

Hab grad mal auf der Website der Wetterstation hier vor Ort geschaut, ist tatsächlich kälter als ich dachte. Rund -7°C im Raum Göttingen.


----------



## Kurator (1. Dezember 2010)

Was haben eigentlich immer alle mit dem Schnee? Winterreifen machen auch dann Sinn, wenn es den ganzen Winter nicht ein einziges Mal schneit. Der Unterschied liegt nicht nur im Profil der Reifen, auch die Gummimischung ist eine ganz andere. Der Winterreifen ist für kalte Temperaturen konzipiert. Dadurch hat er bei kalten Temperaturen auch auf trockener Fahrbahn viel mehr Griff als ein normaler Sommerreifen. Diese rutschen mit der Zeit immer mehr, einfach aus dem Grund, weil sie nicht für solche Temperaturen gemacht sind. Daher sollte man sich eher nicht am Schnee orientieren, sondern an den Temperaturen. Daher macht es sehr wohl Sinn, wenn man die Winterreifen schon im Oktober montiert, da ab etwa dem Zeitpunkt mit Temperatureinbrüchen zu rechnen ist.

mfg Kurator


----------



## Erz1 (1. Dezember 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> ohhh,schnee....
> mist,bei uns im Norden ist es gerade -7 Grad kalt udn wir haben dazu heftigen Ostwind.also das kälteste klima was man sich denken kann



oja. ich freue mich, und an der dänischen grenze schneit es dazu in massen. yihea -.-


----------



## shadow24 (2. Dezember 2010)

bei uns vor den toren hamburgs schneit es seit gestern nacht auch ohne ende und ich bin jetzt doch froh winterreifen drauf zu haben.war heute morgen nicht sehr angenehm auf der überholspur zu fahren,welche ja meist sehr viel glatter, da unbefahrener, ist...
aber mit 50 kmh über die autobahn und mich ggf noch vom LKW überholen lassen wollte ich erst recht nicht....


----------



## MasterXoX (2. Dezember 2010)

Sind Ganzjahresreifen erlaubt?


----------



## sympathisant (3. Dezember 2010)

Kurator schrieb:


> Was haben eigentlich immer alle mit dem Schnee? Winterreifen machen auch dann Sinn, wenn es den ganzen Winter nicht ein einziges Mal schneit. Der Unterschied liegt nicht nur im Profil der Reifen, auch die Gummimischung ist eine ganz andere. Der Winterreifen ist für kalte Temperaturen konzipiert. Dadurch hat er bei kalten Temperaturen auch auf trockener Fahrbahn viel mehr Griff als ein normaler Sommerreifen. Diese rutschen mit der Zeit immer mehr, einfach aus dem Grund, weil sie nicht für solche Temperaturen gemacht sind. Daher sollte man sich eher nicht am Schnee orientieren, sondern an den Temperaturen. Daher macht es sehr wohl Sinn, wenn man die Winterreifen schon im Oktober montiert, da ab etwa dem Zeitpunkt mit Temperatureinbrüchen zu rechnen ist.
> 
> mfg Kurator



und das haben verschiedene tests ja widerlegt. auf trockenen strassen haben sommerreifen mehr grip. zumal die reifen ja nicht die temperatur behalten, die draussen herrscht. 

hab gerade mal gegoogelt aber nichts wirklich aussagekräftiges gefunden. nur soviel. sportreifen (nicht formel 1 oder so) kriegt man ohne probleme auf 50 grad. normale reifen (nur von mir geschätzt) sicher locker auf 10 grad. nicht durchs wilde um kurven fahren, sondern einfach durch die bewegung des gummis. und schon hat sichs was mit besserer gummimischung im winter.

hab son thermometer zu hause und werd nachher wenn ich nach hause komme mal die oberflächentemperatur der reifen messen.



ganzjahresreifen sind erlaubt.


----------



## Funstyle (3. Dezember 2010)

Mag sein, dass du recht hast @symp. Aber wenn "du" wirklich merkst, dass Sommerreifen im Winter bei trockener Straße mehr Grip haben, dann würde ich empfehlen mal die Fahrweise zu überdenken. Im Normalfall kommt man nämlich garnicht an diese Grenze, es sei denn man fährt wie einen angestochene Wildsau.
In dem Fall würden dir auch keine Winterreifen helfen, wenn du Beispielsweise durch ein Waldstück fährst, wo dann plötzlich doch noch Eis auf der Straße ist.

Nochwas zum Thema Grip der Reifen. Nicht jeder Reifen hat das gleiche Gripniveau. Innerhalb der Reifenklassen gibts auch Himmelweite Unterschiede. Es kann also auch mal passieren, dass du bei Winterreifen in der gleich breite plötzlich mehr Grip hast, weil du bei den Sommerreifen gespart hast. (krasses Beispiel: Sommereifen aus China und richtig gute Winterrefien von bsp. Pirelli, Vredestein oder sonst was)

BBT:
Ich wechsel immer auf Winterreifen. Damit fühle ich mich einfach sicherer im Fall der Fälle. Und jeder der schonmal einen Käskopp mit Sommerreifen zum Ski-, Snowboardfahren hat fahren sehen, naja ich sags mal so, es ist nicht lustig wenn er rückwärts den kleinsten Hügel wieder runter rutscht und dir mit der Anhängerkupplung die Stoßstange demoliert.

Über Schreibfehler nicht wundern, ich bin seit 5 Uhr auf Achse und hatte noch keinen Kaffe. 

MFG
Funny


----------



## sympathisant (3. Dezember 2010)

Funstyle schrieb:


> Mag sein, dass du recht hast @symp. Aber wenn "du" wirklich merkst, dass Sommerreifen im Winter bei trockener Straße mehr Grip haben, dann würde ich empfehlen mal die Fahrweise zu überdenken. Im Normalfall kommt man nämlich garnicht an diese Grenze, es sei denn man fährt wie einen angestochene Wildsau.



noch nie ne vollbremsung machen müssen weil dir jemand die vorfahrt nimmt? hat nix mit wildsau zu tun. und da kommt man schnell an den punkt wo der grip entscheidend ist. und wenn ich auf sommerreifen nen 2 meter kürzeren bremsweg habe, dann ist das für mich eben die bessere wahl.



> In dem Fall würden dir auch keine Winterreifen helfen, wenn du Beispielsweise durch ein Waldstück fährst, wo dann plötzlich doch noch Eis auf der Straße ist.



fahr ich nicht. wie schon mehrmals geschrieben, sollte man doch jedem zugestehen einzuschätzen ob und wann er winterreifen benötigt.


_Ganz anders sieht es bei Nässe aus. Hier haben Winterreifen nämlich das Nachsehen. &#8222;Ein Sommerreifen hat bei Nass-Trocken-Wechsel die besseren Eigenschaften", sagt Buckmann. Beim Winterreifentest der Zeitschrift &#8222;Auto Bild" beispielsweise fährt zum Vergleich immer ein Fahrzeug mit Sommerreifen mit. Das Ergebnis: Bei Vollbremsungen auf nasser und trockener Fahrbahn stoppt ein Fahrzeug mit Sommerreifen deutlich früher als eines mit Winterreifen. Wer also die Möglichkeit hat, an den wenigen Schneetagen im Jahr auf sein Auto zu verzichten, kann auch mit Sommerreifen über den Winter kommen. &#8222;Der ADAC empfiehlt Winterreifen vom 31. Oktober bis zum 31. März nur für die Fahrer, die täglich auf ihr Auto angewiesen sind", sagt Buckmann._

die sommerreifen werden auch immer weiter entwickelt und härten eben nicht mehr so schnell aus.


----------



## shadow24 (3. Dezember 2010)

sympathisant schrieb:


> _ Das Ergebnis: Bei Vollbremsungen auf nasser und trockener Fahrbahn stoppt ein Fahrzeug mit Sommerreifen deutlich früher als eines mit Winterreifen. Wer also die Möglichkeit hat, an den wenigen Schneetagen im Jahr auf sein Auto zu verzichten, kann auch mit Sommerreifen über den Winter kommen. „Der ADAC empfiehlt Winterreifen vom 31. Oktober bis zum 31. März nur für die Fahrer, die täglich auf ihr Auto angewiesen sind", sagt Buckmann._



also so eine bewertung les ich jetzt nicht das erste mal und das lässt mich gerade für grosstädtler an der winterreifenpflicht sehr stark zweifeln...
da kann ich dich gut verstehen,wenn ich mal nicht den letzten winter als maßstab nehme,das du als berliner ja auch wirklich gute öffentliche verkehrsmittel zur verfügung hast und somit den richtig fetten schneetagen auch dadurch entwischen kannst udn somit nicht unbedingt auf winterreifen angewiesen bist
ich bin zwar momentan ganz froh welche drauf zu haben,aber letztendlich entscheidet ja meiner meinung nach doch Intelligenz,Vorrausicht und Fahrkönnen über die Unfallgefahr


----------



## sympathisant (3. Dezember 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> ... aber letztendlich entscheidet ja meiner meinung nach doch Intelligenz,Vorrausicht und Fahrkönnen über die Unfallgefahr



das mein ich auch. man sollte den leuten zutrauen selbst zu denken und zu entscheiden. wenn man es ihnen immer abnimmt, verlernen sie es.


----------



## Littletall (3. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab mal ein Fahrsicherheitstraining gemacht und da durften wir mit 50 eine glatte Kurve fahren.

Ich sags mal so..es war nicht gerade lustig, die Kontrolle über das Fahrzeug zu verlieren.

Man kann Eis und Schnee total unterschätzen. Deshalb hat unser Auto sofort Winterreifen bekommen, nachdem wir sie gekauft hatten (noch im Oktober) und bei dem ganzen Schnee bin ich froh drüber.

Ich fahr zwar gerade nicht damit (ein Glück), aber mein Freund benutzt es, um damit zur Arbeit zu fahren und mit Winterreifen fühl ich mich um einiges wohler.


----------



## Noxiel (3. Dezember 2010)

Das hat nichts mit Vertrauen zu tun. Niemand, nichtmal Ben Wettervogel kann abschätzen ob die Straße, die am Morgen noch trocken oder leicht feucht war, am Abend oder frühen Nachmittag mit Raureif oder Eis respektive Schnee und Schneematsch liegt. Bleibt die Strasse frei und du kommst unbescholten zuhause an, dann ist das GLÜCK, rutschst du mit Sommerreifen auf der entsprechenden Strasse in den Vordermann, dann ist das grob fahrlässig.

Wenn ich mir mal die Nachrichten der letzten zwei Tage anhöre, sind es immer LKW/KFZ mit Sommerreifen die für einige der Unfälle gesorgt haben. Soviel zum Thema: Ich kann abschätzen, wann ich Winterreifen brauche.


----------



## shadow24 (3. Dezember 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Niemand, nichtmal Ben Wettervogel kann abschätzen ob die Straße, die am Morgen noch trocken oder leicht feucht war, am Abend oder frühen Nachmittag mit Raureif oder Eis respektive Schnee und Schneematsch liegt.



ich wiederhole mich gerne nochmal:für Großstädter,wie bei sympathisant,der Berliner ist(die stadt liegt wie meine stadt hamburg in einer gemässigten Zone,mit relativ wenig schnee)finde ich die Winterreifenpflicht nicht sinnvoll,denn wer wirklich nur im stadtverkehr unterwegs ist,hat zu 95% nix mit schneeglätte zu tun,da eigentlich rund um die uhr gestreut wird.wenn es so stark schneit,das man selbst mit streuen Probleme hat, kann ich bei der auswahl an öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln ruhig morgens auf selbige umsteigen
ich hingegen muss jeden tag 25 km bis zum arbeitsplatz fahren udn nutze daher natürlich auch winterreifen,was ich auch als sinnvoll betrachte
ich halte es von daher wie die experten:grundsätzlich sollte jeder der jedne tag auf das auto angewiesen ist zum winter winterreifen aufziehen,aber daraus ne pflicht zu machen finde ich schade,obwohl es natürlich die lernresistenten treffen soll,die nicht zwischen sommer und winter unterscheiden können


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. Dezember 2010)

sympathisant schrieb:


> den leuten zutrauen selbst zu denken



In welcher Phantasiewelt lebst du denn bitteschön wo Leute denken? Moment nein... wo lebst du das du irgendwem überhaupt sowas zutraust????

Ich finde es gut... ich fahr zwar kein auto musste aber oft genug irgendwelchen hirnverbrannten vollspacken aus dem weg springen die am Vortag noch meinten "Heute kein Schnee, Winterreifen? Brauch ich nicht!" und dann am nächsten Tag wie eh und je auf Sommerreifen durch den über Nacht gefallenen Schnee rasten...


----------

